# candle help



## tiffanyjayne (Aug 29, 2013)

My mum turns 50 this year, she's allergic to most thing so whilst i'm hoping to become a long term soap maker she's requested for her birthday i make her a candle rather than something she can't use, i bought her a YC last year the large round jar ones and it was a lovely fresh smell, she's really enjoyed it but since then any candle she's bought she hasn't had the smell whilst it's burning only really smelling them when very close or after she's blown them out, i've only made Soy candles and i don't use scents so i'm looking for some help, she'd like lemon and as YC use paraffin i'm wondering if this may be a better idea for this one candle, can anyone point me where to look for how much scent i need per ml/g/oz of wax to get a lasting smell?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Relle (Aug 30, 2013)

This is a candle site and the FAQ section, you might be able to get the correct info from that - http://www.candlescience.com/faq/92/fragrance-oil/how-do-i-get-fragrance-to-smell-stronger/


----------



## tiffanyjayne (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank you very much


----------

